# تقارير منظمة العمل الدولية - العربية



## يا الغالي (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلامة والصحة المهنيتان: جوانب التآزر بين السلامة والإنتاجية
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/pu...ents/meetingdocument/wcms_gb_295_esp_3_ar.pdf


المؤتمر العالمي التاسع عشر حول السلامة والصحة المهنية من أجل التركيز على بناء أماكن عمل أكثر صحة وسلامة - تقرير
http://www.ilo.org/public/arabic/region/arpro/beirut/downloads/info/press/pr_120911.pdf


حقائق عن العمل الآمن
https://www.ilo.org/legacy/english/protection/safework/worldday/facts_ara.pdf


إطار ترويجي للسلامة والصحة المهنيتين
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/pu...s/meetingdocument/wcms_ilc_95_rep-iv-1_ar.pdf


http://www.ilo.org/public/arabic/standards/relm/ilc/ilc93/pdf/rep-iv-1.pdf

http://www.ilo.org/public/arabic/standards/relm/ilc/ilc93/pdf/rep-iv-2.pdf



إدارة العمل وتفتيش العمل: التحديات والآفاق المستقبلية
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/pu...onf/documents/meetingdocument/wcms_145989.pdf

العمل تفتيش مجال في والممارسات الاستراتيجيات
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/pu...ents/meetingdocument/wcms_gb_297_esp_3_ar.pdf


العمل اللائق للعمال المنزليين
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/public/@ed_norm/@relconf/documents/meetingdocument/wcms_152564.pdf


بناء مستقبل مستدام بالترافق مع العمل اللائق في آسيا والمحيط الهادئ
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/public/@ed_norm/@relconf/documents/meetingdocument/wcms_152219.pdf

استراتيجية الموارد البشریة 
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/pu...nts/meetingdocument/wcms_gb_297_pfa_14_ar.pdf

تعزیزالتنمية مستدامة 
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/pu...ents/meetingdocument/wcms_gb_294_esp_2_ar.pdf

أرضيات الحماية الاجتماعية من أجل العدالة الاجتماعية وعولمة عادلة
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/pu...onf/documents/meetingdocument/wcms_174761.pdf
التحديات في العالم العربي
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/pu...rel/documents/genericdocument/wcms_176854.pdf
تعزيز العمالة الريفية
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/public/@ed_norm/@relconf/documents/meetingdocument/wcms_092101.pdf

تعزيز المنشآت المستدامة
http://www.ilo.org/public/arabic/standards/relm/ilc/ilc96/pdf/rep-vi.pdf
انتعاش النمو والتنمية واستدامتهما
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/pu...onf/documents/meetingdocument/wcms_124027.pdf

معايير العمل الدولية 
http://www.ilo.org/public/english/region/afpro/cairo/downloads/updated-conv-titles-ar.pdf

تحسين الإنتاجية
http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/public/@ed_norm/@relconf/documents/meetingdocument/wcms_092258.pdf


----------

